# Rolled and smoked my first Fatty......



## davidlsi (Nov 2, 2010)

I will do the insides differently next time.  The taste was great but I think the texture of bite will be improved with the onions, garlic and mushrooms not quite cooked some much ahead of time.  And I will mix in some corn meal or maybe some cheese.  

But overall the tips and threads I read here helped make this a success.

I did enter the throw down and as I anticipated I was not chosen, a lesson on presenting a more creative plate was learned as well.

I put this video together to show my family of bacon lovers this unique and fun way to combine flavors.










Thanks and SeeYa

DavidLSI


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey David

Nice video. Love the creative pumpkin and skelaton in the background. good looking fattie too


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool job!  The first is always the toughest because you figure out so much in the learning curve.  Remember that if you take that puppy to 165*, everything inside is being cooked -- not much _need _to cook everything twice (however, a lot of leftovers are fantastic in fatties).  Keep experimenting and keep the Q-view coming.

Cheers!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cool video you have gave us David. You have done a fabulous job on your first fattie. Now one thing I did notice is that you needed to lay out some saran wrap and then grab the edges and twist the roll towards you and it will tighten up the whole roll. It will look more like this one.


----------



## davidlsi (Nov 2, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Very cool video you have gave us David. You have done a fabulous job on your first fattie. Now one thing I did notice is that you needed to lay out some saran wrap and then grab the edges and twist the roll towards you and it will tighten up the whole roll. It will look more like this one.


Good advice I will give that a try next time.
 


adiochiro3 said:


> Cool job!  The first is always the toughest because you figure out so much in the learning curve.  Remember that if you take that puppy to 165*, everything inside is being cooked -- not much _need _to cook everything twice (however, a lot of leftovers are fantastic in fatties).  Keep experimenting and keep the Q-view coming.
> 
> Cheers!


That seems to be true as the tomatoes started raw pretty much cooked down to nothing.  Texture was missing in the stuffing.


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 8, 2010)

Excellent first fatty, David!

Very enjoyable video, too!

Well done!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS on your fattie, and thanks for sharing, sure looks good from here!  Here's my unasked for 2 cents, stop reading if you like - I usually like pre-cooking veggies first, depending on the situation.  I almost always prefer the intense rich flavor of caramelized (to light golden or dark brown, depending) onions unless I'm eating a burger (or on a burger-mmm, caramelized onions & blue cheese). Same with mushrooms- they contain a LOT of water so I will often at least "sweat" them, or saute them more if I want to concentrate the flavor (if I hear "umami" one more time on foodtv I will scream...!)  When I used fresh tomatoes in a fattie recently, I sliced them about 3/8" thick and "pan roasted" them - basically just let them sit over a fairly low flame (I had a little bacon fat in the pan already, so they weren't "frying" or sticking-a non stick pan would work too).  Basically, I sweated a bit of  the moisture out but not so much as to lose much texture or much volume.  Worked really well in the fatties, and the flavor, again, was intensified. My daughter stole a slice out of the pan and couldn't believe how much flavor had concentrated -- almost like a marinara strength in flavor. They held up well in the fattie.   and don't forget to stick a head of garlic in every time you smoke!


----------

